# Minot Trial



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

I know this is early, just starting the thread. 

Mike


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Any news???


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Yep, My guy didn't do so hot. Better luck next time. Mike


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anyone have any info?

M


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Miriam Wade said:


> Does anyone have any info?M


10 back to the Open water marks, 6 of them Farmer's


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

it helps when you start with over twenty dogs.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Pam Park w/ Willie Lee Robinson -Qual 2nd


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

kip said:


> it helps when you start with over twenty dogs.


And, he split the truck. Ryan won the Open at PRTA(12 dogs)! 


Congrats to Pam Park too. 8)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

kip said:


> it helps when you start with over twenty dogs.


when you start with 25% of the field and go to the last series with 60% of the field you're doing OK :wink:


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

how about when you start with 4% of the field and get 50% of the placements. :wink:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

kip said:


> how about when you start with 4% of the field and get 50% of the placements. :wink:


Then you a _bad_ mammajamma!:wink: 

Congrats!  

kg


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

K G said:


> kip said:
> 
> 
> > how about when you start with 4% of the field and get 50% of the placements. :wink:
> ...


Yeah, Mr. Munch! Tell us more about you and your dogs! Even if the subject of the thread is about a trial you were not at or about Jimmie Darnell's nice dog! 

Whoops...that was supposed to be a....  :twisted:


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

kip said:


> how about when you start with 4% of the field and get 50% of the placements. :wink:


Love it!

Congratulations Kip!

JT


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

ooops wrpong one it was PRTA under Ryan
Regards ,...


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Chief win's Open*

Congrats to Jim Cope's Chief who won the open under Farmer. 

Lance Brown picked up the second - congrats Lance!

Danny finished 3rd and 4th with Queezy and Ethel - way to go Vinwood!

-- 

Danny, Ryan and Dan have been training dawn to dusk with every one of the dog's in their care. An impressive work ethic.

Way to go guys!!!

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

WAY to go to Team Farmer!!! To Lance Brown YAHOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Congrats to my Bud! Katie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any one have the rest of the Q results and Derby results ?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*AMATEUR *

1. Jolie O/H Jolley
2. Mozzie O/H Shih
3. Eva O/H Brown
4. Mootsie O/H Shih
RJ Eddie O/H Rickoff
JAMS
- Zowie O/H Shih
- Gabby O/H Bowen
- Tara O/H Riffle
- Rocky O/H Boice
- Jack O/H Jerome
- Kate O/H Malaktaris
- Sundown O/H Terraciano
- Remi ) O/H Johnson

Thanks to the guys with the Minot Retriever Club for putting on a great trial!

Ted


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats Ted!!!

William W


----------



## labadored (Jun 9, 2006)

Had to toss this in -- GRHRCH Dust Devil's Joltin' Joe "Jolt" MH took 1st Place in Qualifying with Ronnie Lee. Way to go Ronnie!!!


----------

